

The Entrepreneur Behind a $170 Million Personal Finance App - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.inc.com/articles/2009/09/mint-qa.html

======
DanHulton
Holy hell, ANNOYING auto-playing interstitial FMV advertisement.

I don't think I'm ever visiting an inc.com link again.

------
gscott
I am not sure of the structure of Mint or much behind it, but it appears he is
the only founder from his answer in the article. So chalk another one up for
only founders.

"Are you going to tell us how much money you're walking away with?

> No. But as the only founder, I will do very well."

------
jasonlbaptiste
changed title from kid=>entrepreneur and website=>personal finance app. two
de-meaning terms.

